# Substitute tires



## pwsharpe (Jan 20, 2015)

I have an HS828. With balanced tire pressures, it pulls to one side. As I purchased it used, I assumed that one of the tires was grossly over inflated. I see that the newer Honda's have an improved version of the tire as fitted to my machine. I can select from several options, the somewhat fragile original Ohtsu version, the (assumed) improved new model and the Carlisle Super Lug. Any experience with the Super Lug vs. the OEM's?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

never used any of them. ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

pwsharpe said:


> I have an HS828. With balanced tire pressures, it pulls to one side. As I purchased it used, I assumed that one of the tires was grossly over inflated. I see that the newer Honda's have an improved version of the tire as fitted to my machine. I can select from several options, the somewhat fragile original Ohtsu version, the (assumed) improved new model and the Carlisle Super Lug. Any experience with the Super Lug vs. the OEM's?


I have an HS828 as well with the original Honda tires, which way does you machine pull? Mine pulls to the left. 

Sorry, I have no experience with the other tires you are asking about but would like to hear what others may have to add.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I have always adjusted how the snowblower tacks with a "set" tire pressure. Adjust the scraper bar and side skids, then find an inflation where the snowblower tracks well and you found your new tire pressure setting.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I just put Carlisles on. The Ohatsus I had were physically different diameters (one was newer so not of the same batch) and my machine pulled left. Carlisles have great traction, and take about 8 pounds of air over the Ohatsu's 2 (I believe). Carlisles are much heavier in construction so they will be harder to spoon on unless you have the split rims.

The Ohatsu is like $90 a piece, a pair of Carlisles much less than that. Honda uses Duros on the new models and a one piece rim so even they admit it was a dumb setup.


----------



## pwsharpe (Jan 20, 2015)

*Glad it's the tires*

At first, I thought mine might have a sheared axle pin. But no, both wheels drive. The scraper is level, and skids are set to the same height. My rims are split, which I believe will make installation easier. I am leaning towards the Super Lugs. While it seems that they will have less rubber on the road (or ice) because of the large gaps between the lugs, they may have very sticky rubber. I suppose I could hand cut some more sipes.  Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't cut into them - just put them on. They are good tires. Or if you're afraid of an unknown then get the Duros like Honda sells on their machines today.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't use the Super Lug tires. The better choice would be the Xtrac tires. I have had them in several of my machines and they worked great. Best choice for replacements.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have the Snowhog 2-ply. They make a single ply that's less money.

Carlisle Snow Hog 2 Ply 410/350-4 Snow Blower Tire # 5170041 - Rakuten.com


----------



## pwsharpe (Jan 20, 2015)

The Xtrac and Snowhog are not available in the correct size... 14x4.00-6. The Super Lug is very close at 14x4.5-6. I am not aware of other substitutes. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Carlisle Snow Hog 4.10-6 is what I have. Link from earlier was just to show lug pattern. Sorry...


----------



## pwsharpe (Jan 20, 2015)

*Ordered new tires. Due in on Monday*

When the new tires are installed, I will post photos when they arrive and are installed. I hope they work out. Purchesed Snow Hog, 15x5-6, Bias-Ply, Blackwall tires. We shall see.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I was trying to post but thanked you....wacky interwebs.

I was going to say if they arrive squashed in shipping you may have a problem inflating them - I did with one of them. Put them someplace very warm and stuff them with paper or something so they lose their memory and the sidewalls are out and easier to get seated.


----------

